
Can you ever really delete yourself from the Internet? - treskot
http://venturebeat.com/2013/01/29/delete-password/
======
danso
_"Check out Google’s removal request tool: It allows you to ask Google to
remove search results or cached content."_

That the OP even suggests this without reservation indicates she doesn't have
a clue about the topic.

